
Show HN: Naked domain to www redirector service with TLS and IPv6 support - rgj
https://www.forcewww.com/
======
fiatjaf
See also [http://redirect.name/](http://redirect.name/)

------
p1mrx
Are you sure this isn't a ploy to see how many LetsEncrypt certificates you
can collect?

------
Zekio
The spec for DNS really should get expanded to allow CNAME records for the
root domain

~~~
rgj
Since CNAME is not specific to A or AAAA records, a CNAME record on the root
domain would also override your SOA and NS records, which is probably not what
you want.

~~~
Zekio
Makes me kinda glad I use Cloudflare, if I ever need to do this, because of
their cname flattening

